# Do I need a PCC?



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,
I am from India visiting Dubai in next month, Do I need to have Police clearance certificate from India to travel? If yes, when should I apply for it(meaning after I get the visa or before applying for visa)?

Regards,
Imran


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No, you do not require a PCC to travel to Dubai on a visit visa. You do however require an ECNR stamp on your passport if it was issued in the 90s. If it's one of the newer passports, then that stamp to isn't required. Best to check with the passport office for a reconfirmation on this.


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> No, you do not require a PCC to travel to Dubai on a visit visa. You do however require an ECNR stamp on your passport if it was issued in the 90s. If it's one of the newer passports, then that stamp to isn't required. Best to check with the passport office for a reconfirmation on this.


Thanks pamela0810 

My passport is new and as you said I do not require a PCC, also will surely contact the passport office. 

One quick question, As I know PCC from post office is stamped on passport. What is that PCC issued from Police station on printed paper singned and stamped by Inspector? Is there any difference between these two PCC's? If not, can I use the PCC given from police station to show at an airport if required ?


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

*As I know PCC from passport office is stamped on passport.


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------

